# Nottinghamshire Dog Walking Field



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

If anyone's looking.
https://www.facebook.com/Mutts-Go-Nuts-106669781512460/
Some friends of mine have just set this up.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Have taken & note of this and will put in our Community FB Page & our Parish Magazine (covers 5 local villages) SusieRainbow, it's only the other side of the river to us


----------

